

How The Economic Machine Works by Ray Dalio  - zbravo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHe0bXAIuk0

======
caprock
Dalio has also written papers on this and related topics [0]. Originally,
there were three separate papers, but it looks like they've been combined in
to a new draft. The three main sections:

* How the Economic Machine Works

* Debt Cycles: Leveragings & Deleveragings

* Productivity: Why Countries Succeed & Fail Over the Long Term

[0] [http://www.bwater.com/home/research--press/how-the-
economic-...](http://www.bwater.com/home/research--press/how-the-economic-
machine-works.aspx)

